# Inherited dogs



## 54rambler (Oct 15, 2018)

We spent part of the last 2 years helping to care for an uncle who's health was failing. When it came time for him to have to leave his house and go to a nursing home, he had 2 dogs we had to find homes for. No one else in the family wanted them, and he was worrying too much about what would happen to them, so we agreed to take them in. It was an adjustment getting used to their routines. We don't have a fenced yard so I have to walk them a couple times a day. But they are great dogs and we love them. They bring alot of joy to our home.
Anyone else ever inherit a pet like that? Did it work out as well for you?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

That's no '54 Rambler in your avatar.

If I find you a '54 Rambler, will you trade with me? :smt033


----------



## 54rambler (Oct 15, 2018)

The Rambler is on the other side of the parking lot. This is some Dr's Alfa Romeo. It's alot better looking.


----------



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

54rambler said:


> We spent part of the last 2 years helping to care for an uncle who's health was failing. When it came time for him to have to leave his house and go to a nursing home, he had 2 dogs we had to find homes for. No one else in the family wanted them, and he was worrying too much about what would happen to them, so we agreed to take them in. It was an adjustment getting used to their routines. We don't have a fenced yard so I have to walk them a couple times a day. But they are great dogs and we love them. They bring alot of joy to our home.
> Anyone else ever inherit a pet like that? Did it work out as well for you?


You did a great thing my friend.


----------



## 54rambler (Oct 15, 2018)

Just a followup, but one of the dogs was a full blooded yellow lab. She was a smart, loveable companion. She's been having problems and, this past weekend got really sick. We got her to the vet and he found cancer. We had to put her down. I feel like I lost a member of the family. I'm grateful for the time we had her.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

You did a good thing. Your uncle deserved the respect and so does his animals. All pets deserve to be cared for with respect. You did the best you could and kudos to you. Loosing a family pet is not easy. Take care and happy shooting. Be safe.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes, kudos to you for helping your uncle out. 

Sorry to hear about the Lab.


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

that's nice of you, I'm sure your uncle is so happy


----------



## Brazos Dan (Aug 10, 2019)

Looks like your uncle has been reunited with one of his best buddies.


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

I’ve done it and when you have to have them put down,,,,it is a killer,,,hurts like crazy,,,,can’t do it again!!


----------

